# Rage X-Treme™ Two-Blade Broadheads



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought them for my dad's crossbow and he shot a doe this year. I don't think they opened. He got the deer and the arrow was sticking out the other side and the blades were not expanded but loose from the o-ring. So not sure but the woulnds looked like they didn't open.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks for the reply.....I think I will try to return them & get the ones I know work


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I spoke with Rage Tech Support about the collars.
I was told the minimum energy required it 50 KE to deploy them successfully.
DO NOT us them on a 40KE Rage.

I hope that helps.

Bill


----------

